# FR: Ce roman ne vaut pas la peine d'être lu



## lagamemnon

In the sentence, "ce roman ne vaut pas la peine d'être lu," why is the past participle of "lire" preceded by être?  Why isn't it just "ce roman ne vaut pas la peine de lire"?

Thanks!


----------



## OLN

_Être lu_ is the passive voice of _lire._

Un livre ne lit pas ; il est lu.

Cela dit, l'effort étant celui du lecteur et non du livre, il vaudrait à mon avis mieux dire _Ce livre ne vaut pas la peine qu'on le lise _ou_ Ce livre ne mérite pas d'être lu.



_


----------



## Bezoard

OLN said:


> _Être lu_ is the passive voice of _lire._
> Un livre ne lit pas ; il est lu.


L'usage ne tient pas toujours compte de cette belle logique.
On dit bien usuellement "achevé d'imprimer" et non "achevé d'être imprimé".
Et on dit "ce livre est intéressant à lire" et non "ce livre est intéressant à être lu".
Néanmoins, avec "valoir la peine", il faut bien tourner la phrase comme vous le suggérez.


----------



## plantin

Bezoard said:


> Et on dit "ce livre est intéressant à lire" et non "ce livre est intéressant à être lu".


Parce que dans la tournure_ être à + infinitif_ _présent,_ l'infinitif porte déjà le sens passif.


----------



## Bezoard

Si l'on veut, mais reste à savoir pourquoi il le porte et pourquoi "valoir la peine de" ne le porte pas. Seul l'usage permet de le savoir.


----------



## plantin

Bezoard said:


> Si l'on veut, mais reste à savoir pourquoi il le porte


Le TLFi l'explique ici:


> Rem. gén. On attribue parfois au verbe _être_ suivi de _à_ + inf. actif, une valeur d'auxil. de modalité, la « modalité » (en réalité rendue plutôt par la prép. _à_ étant celle de destination et/ou d'obligation inhérente ou extérieure, l'inf. de forme active prenant alors une valeur passive; la tournure équivaut à la construction _devoir_ + inf. passif). _Cette idée est à creuser, à développer (doit être creusée, développée)_; _ce devoir est à refaire; cet exemple est à méditer; cet homme est à ménager; cela est, c'est à prendre ou à laisser; l'occasion est à saisir;_


----------



## Bezoard

Nous sommes d'accord. Mais il constate l'usage, il n'explique pas vraiment.
Cela dit, la structure "être intéressant à + infinitif" n'est pas la structure "être à + infinitif".


----------



## plantin

Intercaler l'adjectif ne change pas le sens passif, il n'a pas de rôle syntaxique, il module simplement le verbe: ce livre est à lire, ce livre est intéressant à lire, ce livre est ennuyeux à lire, etc...
On pourrait même intercaler un adverbe: _ce livre est vraiment à lire._


----------



## Bezoard

Un adverbe, oui, il agit simplement sur le degré du verbe, mais un adjectif, pas d'accord ; la syntaxe diffère. Un _livre à lire_ est un _livre qu'on doit lire_, mais _un livre pénible à lire_ est quelque chose de tout différent, qui n'équivaut plus au verbe "devoir".


----------



## plantin

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'adjectif n'influence pas le passif; la preuve c'est qu'on peut l'ajouter ou le supprimer sans que le passif soit affecté. Le sens de la phrase est affecté oui, bien sûr, mais pas sa signification passive qui subsiste intacte, la structure passive _être à_ étant toujours valide et c'est bien ce qui nous occupe ici, ce à quoi je répondais en tout cas.
Je reviens sur cette question que j'avais un peu zappée:


Bezoard said:


> pourquoi "valoir la peine de" ne le porte pas [le passif]


Valoir, bien qu'il soit parfois transitif, n'accepte pas le passif; ils ne doivent pas être nombreux les verbes français dans ce cas. Je ne vois pas d'autres possibilités pour exprimer le passif dans ce cas que de passer par l'objet du verbe (_la peine d'être lu_) puisqu'il est le référent autant de _valoir _que de _être lu_ (c'est le livre *qui ne vaut pas*..., et c'est le livre *qui est lu*). En fait ici, valoir se comporte comme un auxiliaire modal.
Pour prendre un exemple simple du contournement du passif pour les verbes qui ne l'acceptent pas:
_Pierre peut tuer
Pierre peut être tué_ et non pas: _être tué est pu par Pierre._


----------



## Oddmania

lagamemnon said:


> In the sentence, "ce roman ne vaut pas la peine d'être lu," why is the past participle of "lire" preceded by être? Why isn't it just "ce roman ne vaut pas la peine de lire"?


I used to wonder about the same thing, but in English. Why is it "It's not worth *reading*" instead of "It's not worth *being read*"? 

In French, "This book is not worth *reading*" and "That matter is not worth *quarreling*" would typically require two different kinds of infinitive verbs :

In the first sentence the _book _is the object of the verb "to read": hence "Ce livre ne vaut pas la peine d'*être lu*" (passive voice) or "Ce livre ne vaut pas la peine que *quelqu'un le lise*" (active voice with an agent: "quelqu'un", and the subjunctive: "lise").

On the other hand, in the second sentence, the "matter" is neither the subject nor the object of the verb. The "matter" is not quarreling or being 'quarreled'. The quarreling (or yelling, or fighting, etc.) is performed by somebody else. Hence "Ça ne vaut pas la peine de* se disputer*" (or "Ça ne vaut pas la peine qu'on se dispute").
​The logic behind the English grammar is completely different. In English, you say that something is not worth doing something else, and you treat "doing" as an activity that is not worth indulging in. The activity could be _reading _("It's not worth reading") or _fighting_ ("It's not worth fighting"), and anything else. No need for the passive voice.

In French, the phrase "ça ne vaut pas la peine de..." is closer to "it doesn't deserve  to...". So, if you're talking about a book, you would say "It doesn't deserve *to be read*" (= Il ne vaut pas la peine* d'être lu*).


----------



## olivier68

Et si on comprenait le mot "reading" comme un substantif ? "Lecture"...


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Et on dit "ce livre est intéressant à lire" et non "ce livre est intéressant à être lu".


En même temps, c'est compliqué de passiver un attribut.


plantin said:


> Valoir, bien qu'il soit parfois transitif, n'accepte pas le passif


Si ça fonctionne, quand il est transitif - _valoir quelque chose à quelqu'un_ -, mais la tournure n’est guère fréquente. En voici quelques exemples :


> Mais le succès qu'elle a rencontré à Bruxelles _*lui est valu*_ uniquement par la remarquable adresse, l’habile science scénique avec lesquels est préparé
> source





> et que ce titre _*lui est valu*_ par une victoire sur un être démoniaque
> source





> Or, pour Bellarmin, le congruisme de la grâce est une qualité qui _*lui est value*_ par la rencontre providentielle d'éléments divers,
> source





> Cette clientèle plus étendue _*lui est value*_ par les articles du genre nouvelles
> source


(Graissés, italisés par moi.)

Dans la phrase qui nous occupe *valoir* est transitif indirect, par conséquent il est impossible à mettre au passif.
Mais ce n’est pas tellement ça la question, puisque si on prend un synonyme par exemple *mériter de + infinitif*, bien que ce verbe soit transitif, on voit qu'on ne peut pas plus dire _ce roman est mérité de + infinitif_ que _ce roman est valu la peine de + infinitif_.
Le procès à l’actif ou au passif ne concerne pas *mériter de* ou *valoir la peine de*  mais le verbe à l’infinitif :

_L’enfant mérite d’être récompensé par ses petits camarades. 
L’enfant mérite de récompenser ses petits camarades. 
L’enfant est mérité de récompenser / d’être récompensé. _

Un livre ne pouvant agir, on comprend bien qu’il ne peut être que patient et que la forme active n’est pas acceptable :
_Ce roman mérite / vaut la peine de lire. _

Et que seule la forme passive l’est :
_Ce roman mérite / vaut la peine d’être lu. 
_
Cela dit, contrairement à _*mériter de*_, _*valoir la peine de*_ - du fait de son sémantisme : la valeur que le X a justifie l'intérêt qui lui est porté, mais non ses propres agissements, le sujet ne peut être que patient - empêche la forme active pour l'infinitif qui suit, même pour un sujet humain.

_Cette femme vaut (la peine) d'être aimée.  _> Si cette femme est aimable, c'est en raison de sa valeur : cette femme a de la valeur, vous pouvez / devez l'aimer !
_Cette femme vaut (la peine) d'aimer.  _> L'éventuelle valeur de la femme n'est pertinente que par rapport à ce qu'on peut lui faire, non par rapport à ses propres actions : cette femme a de la valeur, elle peut aimer = on s'en fiche, ce n'est pas le propos !


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Dans la phrase qui nous occupe *valoir* est transitif indirect, par conséquent il est impossible à mettre au passif.


Comment découpes-tu la phrase ?
Ce roman /  ne vaut pas / la peine d'être lu: je vois bien un COD ici (donc techniquement mais incorrectement: la peine d'être lu n'est pas value par ce roman); valoir est transitif direct.
ce roman / ne vaut pas la peine / d'être lu: mais pas là: valoir la peine est transitif indirect.


k@t said:


> Cette femme vaut (la peine) d'aimer.


On peut trouver un sens (très littéraire, voire poétique) à cette phrase: Avec cette femme, en voyant cette femme, aimer prend son sens.
Même chose d'ailleurs avec
_Ce roman vaut la peine de lire_: ce roman est si bon que je suis content de savoir lire pour en profiter.
En intercalant un pronom de rappel, la phrase devient même acceptable en conservant son sens originel: _ce roman ne vaut pas la peine de le lire._


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Comment découpes-tu la phrase ?


Je prends _*valoir la peine de*_ comme une locution, par conséquent, je ne la décompose pas.


plantin said:


> Avec cette femme, en voyant cette femme, aimer prend son sens.


Ah oui, tu veux dire quelque chose comme : _cette femme vaut la peine *qu’on aime*_ (et non _qu’on *l’*aime_ ni _qu’elle aime_) ?
Mais a priori le sujet de l’infinitif n’étant pas exprimé, il est identique à celui du verbe fléchi ; donc le X qui aime est également le X qui vaut la peine.


plantin said:


> _Ce roman vaut la peine de lire_:


Et là, _ce roman vaut la peine qu’on sache lire _?
Même remarque que précédemment.


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Mais a priori le sujet de l’infinitif n’étant pas exprimé, il est identique à celui du verbe fléchi ; donc le X qui aime est également le X qui vaut la peine.


Ta remarque pourrait éventuellement se justifier dans le cas d'un sujet animé, mais avec un inanimé (y compris donc le livre), le sens est si manifeste que l'a priori tourne en sa faveur.
Exemples: _se dévouer aux autres vaut la peine de vivre_, _cette cause vaut la peine de mourir_ me paraissent parfaitement valides et compréhensibles, or la syntaxe est rigoureusement identique.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> _se dévouer aux autres vaut la peine de vivre_, _cette cause vaut la peine de mourir_


Dans cette phrase, le premier infinitif est le sujet grammatical du verbe conjugué, mais son agent est identique à celui du second infinitif (complément) : un X indéterminé. Quelque chose comme :
_Le fait qu’on se dévoue aux autres vaut la peine qu’on vive._


plantin said:


> _cette cause vaut la peine de mourir_


Dans celle-ci, pour les raisons évoquées ci-dessus (non identité des sujets), je mettrais une complétive :
_Cette cause vaut la peine qu’on meure pour elle._
Avec _Cette cause vaut la peine de mourir_, comme tu le soulignes, l’interprétation avec *cause* comme sujet de *mourir* étant inacceptable, on rétablit plus ou moins automatiquement (et sans doute plus que moins) le sens en donnant à l’infinitif un sujet différent de celui du verbe conjugué.
Mais la syntaxe reste boiteuse, ce qui apparait encore plus encore avec *mériter*, bien que sémantiquement le blocage existe autant qu’avec *valoir la peine* et que par conséquent on devrait là aussi donner à *mourir* un sujet autre que *cause*.
_Cette cause mérite de mourir. 
Cette cause mérite qu’on meure pour elle. _


----------

